# Ill kitten



## Meowy Catkin (15 September 2013)

I've just got back from an emergency Vet appointment with Percy who is poorly. Poor love has been given some anti-inflammatories and I need to syringe fluid into him every 1/2 hour.

Any healing vibes gratefully received.


----------



## misterjinglejay (15 September 2013)

Awww poor Percy. Vibes sent xxx


----------



## Meowy Catkin (15 September 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## pines of rome (15 September 2013)

Oh no, what is wrong with him? I hope he will be ok soon, poor little man! x


----------



## Mrs B (15 September 2013)

Vibes coming your way, poor kitty! What did the vet think is the matter?


----------



## Meowy Catkin (15 September 2013)

He thinks he's been stung by a bee or wasp in the mouth and went into shock.  He just sat on my knee shaking and shivering and he was obviously very uncomfortable in his mouth somewhere.


----------



## CLM (15 September 2013)

Oh poor boy. Kittens will chase wasps.....until they learn not to.  Hope he feels better soon, and sending lots of best wishes for a quick recovery.


----------



## Hairy Old Cob (15 September 2013)

Go Percy Go


----------



## Amymay (15 September 2013)

Poor percy. I know one of mine got stung as a kitten. Luckily I was able to get the sting out immediately and get him straight to the vet.  It was very worrying for a few hours.

All vibes to the little man.


----------



## Mrs B (16 September 2013)

How's Percy this morning?


----------



## Meowy Catkin (16 September 2013)

He's much better today.  I'm so relieved, it was quite scary how ill he was when he was in shock, it just looked like he was fading away. However this morning he's eaten his breakfast and has started to have a little play with his toys, so he's returning to his normal self.

Phew.


----------



## pines of rome (16 September 2013)

Great news, so glad he is better!


----------



## misterjinglejay (16 September 2013)

Great news; good boy Percy - no more wasps for you!


----------



## Mrs B (16 September 2013)

Yay! Good news. Nothing more sad than a poorly kitten.


----------



## p87 (16 September 2013)

Glad he has perked up! I know what you mean about them looking as if they are fading away. My cat was hit by a car a few months ago, I've no idea how long afterwards it was I found him as he had went into hiding. When I did find him (he had managed to crawl on top of the coal bunker at the side of the back door so when I went out again to look for him I saw him) he was so grey (for a ginger cat that's scary looking!), he was rocking, swaying, could barely stay upright or keep his eyes open. Then there was all the blood... he had torn his bottom lip, so there was a huge flap of skin and his tongue hanging down. I really thought I was going to lose him, it took him a long time to recover from it. 

A slightly funnier story to cheer us up - 

Years ago my mum had a huge deerhound dog. One summer he appeared at her work (she was a childminder, working at the opposite end of the village) and literally jumped into her arms whimpering, terrified. We had no idea a) how he got there since he was locked in the house b) how he knew where my mum was or c) what on earth had happened to him. 

We took him back home to find the living room window wide open (had been left slightly ajar for him) and the venetian blinds all mangled and hanging out the window. Inside the house was chaos, cushions everywhere etc and there was a wasp flying round the room... 

The conclusion we came to was he must have been stung by the wasp,flipped out round the room, then crawled through the venetian blinds, out the window and bolted to where he must have instinctively known my mum was! 

Horrid things wasps!


----------



## Amymay (16 September 2013)

Yaayyy


----------



## FubsyMog (16 September 2013)

Poor Percy - glad to hear he is on the mend. Cats really scare you with how ill they can get so quickly, but they are also fairly resilient IME. If they are eating, they're usually feeling a lot more themselves.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (16 September 2013)

Thanks everyone. 

P87 - I'm so glad that your cat recovered.


----------



## suestowford (16 September 2013)

One of mine played with a wasp once. Result was one very swollen paw. and a dstressed cat. Luckily she was half grown so big enough to cope with it, and the next day she was fine.
I'm happy to hear your kitten's better


----------



## E13 (16 September 2013)

Woohoo! Glad he's feeling better


----------

